# Different Models?



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,

I was in search of my first gun and am leaning towards the M&P in 9mm. What is the mag safety? Also, what is the difference between the 17 around and 10 round pistols? Obviously, other than the number of rounds. Is there a difference in dimensions or anything else? Also, some have a "lock", what does that mean? Sorry, I'm a noob and could not find the answer through my initial searches. Thanks.

Victor


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, I have an M&P 40. The 17 and 10 round pistols are the same. Only the magazines are different. California I believe is an example where by law only ten round magazines are allowed. 

A M&P with a mag safety will not fire if the mag isn't inserted into the pistol, even if a round is in the chamber.

The lock on the pistol is a small hole high on the grip that allows a small key to prohibit the pistol from firing when locked.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

vel525 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was in search of my first gun and am leaning towards the M&P in 9mm. What is the mag safety? Also, what is the difference between the 17 around and 10 round pistols? Obviously, other than the number of rounds. Is there a difference in dimensions or anything else? Also, some have a "lock", what does that mean? Sorry, I'm a noob and could not find the answer through my initial searches. Thanks.
> 
> Victor


1. Lock: The gun can be disabled with a built in lock.
2. Mag safety: If it has one (I don't want one) the gun requires a magazine be in place to fire.
3. 17 round vs. 10: Same size gun. A couple of states do not allow more than 10 round capacity. California for sure. Get 17 if you can.

Good Luck

:smt1099


----------



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

sweet, thanks for the quick response.


----------

